# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Aργυράκης Στράτος - Φωτογραφίες & Video

## argyrakis



----------


## RUHL

Μαλιστα 

Aπο πιον αγωνα ειναι αυτες Στρατο?
Παντως εισαι   :03. Awesome:   ακομα ψαχνω να βρω καπια αδυναμια  :01. Mr. Green:  

Ελπιζω να μπουν και αλλες εδω  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## argyrakis

προσπαθω να βαλω μερικεs

----------


## gpol

Τρελό respect!

 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

Καταπληκτικός ! Περιμενουμε και αλλες!  :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

είναι λιγο μανίκι να βάλεις φωτο αλλά οκ, πρέπει να βάλεις Στράτο να δούμε να ξεστραβωθούμε λίγο     :02. Affraid:  

 :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

περιμενουμε στρατο.καταπληκτικος.πρεπει ναναι απο το παγγοσμιο στη μαλτα φετος που βγηκες τριτος ε;  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Tuff

Όπου άξιζε υψηλότερη θέση σίγουρα.Μπράβο Στράτο καταπληκτικός!

----------


## ioannis1

Αδικηθηκε πιστευω και εγω. ο ΣΑΡΣΕΦ και οDENIS JAMESπου ηταν εκει αγανακτησαν.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι αυτο το χει πει και ο Γιάννης  πολλές φορές,    :03. Thumb Down:  για τους κριτές

----------


## Nick3

Εντυπωσιακός.

----------


## argyrakis

Μερικές ακόμη φωτό απο την μάλτα

----------


## Gasturb

Congrats Αργυράκη εκπληκτική φόρμα!

Παράδοση πλεόν οι pro μας να γίνονται Sticky! 

Gt

----------


## gpol

Πωωω Πωωωωω !....
Πιστευω οτι το ρητο: 1 εικονα, 1000 λεξεις σε αντιπροσωπευει 110%

*Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο Σ*

----------


## RUHL

Τι να λεμε πολυ καλος   :03. Awesome:  


Στην τελευτεα φωτο   :01. Mr. Green:   πως την λενε την αθλητρια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία Στράτο είσαι εσύ ο Γιάννης και ο Καγκελαρις , ο τέταρτος ποιος είναι ?

----------


## NASSER

Αν κάτι σας προσπεράσει και δείτε αυτην την όψη, να ξέρετε πως είναι ο Στράτος  :02. Shock:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πολυ καλο σχημα ,τεραστιος και συμπαγης

----------


## goldenera

> Αν κάτι σας προσπεράσει και δείτε αυτην την όψη, να ξέρετε πως είναι ο Στράτος


Nasser αυτό δε θα είναι κάτι που θα μας προσπεράσει αλλά κάτι που θα μας ισοπεδώσει :02. Shock:  (με τη χιουμοριστική έννοια :01. Wink: )

----------


## The_Dark_Knight™

> Αν κάτι σας προσπεράσει και δείτε αυτην την όψη, να ξέρετε πως είναι ο Στράτος


*Πραγματικο ΚΤΗΝΟΣ. Μπραβο Πλαταρες!!!*

----------


## Stavros76

Απο τα πιο ομοργα σωματα στο Ελληνικο μποντυ μπιλντινγκ κ οχι μονο!
Πραγματα χαιρεσαι να τον βλεπεις στην σκηνη κ εκεινη την ωρα δεν θελεις να μιλας παρα μονο να παρακολουθεις.
Δεν θα ξεχασω το βιντεο απο τους αγωνες του που ειχα δει σε ενα φιλικο σπιτι, απο  μια χρονια που ειχε κατεβει στην Μαλτα!!!
Ξεχωριζε στην σκηνη κ κερδισε αθλητες πολυ μεγαλυτερους σε μεγεθος απο εκεινον.
Απο οτι μου ειχε πει το ζευγαρι που ειχε το βιντεο κ ηταν μαζι στους αγωνες στην Μαλτα, εκεινη την χρονια τον ειχε πλησιασει ο Μιλος Σαρσεφ κ του ειχε πει πολυ θετικα λογια!!! Πιστευω οτι επρεπε να παρει κ την 1η θεση σε εκεινον τον αγωνα, οποιος εχει δει το βιντεο θα καταλαβει.....

----------


## NASSER

Όπως τα λες είναι Σταύρο! Και εδω ένα βιντεακί απο ελέυθερο ποζάρισμα στο Παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ στη Μάλτα το 2007

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απο τα πιο ομοργα σωματα στο Ελληνικο μποντυ μπιλντινγκ κ οχι μονο!
> Πραγματα χαιρεσαι να τον βλεπεις στην σκηνη κ εκεινη την ωρα δεν θελεις να μιλας παρα μονο να παρακολουθεις.
> Δεν θα ξεχασω το βιντεο απο τους αγωνες του που ειχα δει σε ενα φιλικο σπιτι, απο  μια χρονια που ειχε κατεβει στην Μαλτα!!!
> Ξεχωριζε στην σκηνη κ κερδισε αθλητες πολυ μεγαλυτερους σε μεγεθος απο εκεινον.
> Απο οτι μου ειχε πει το ζευγαρι που ειχε το βιντεο κ ηταν μαζι στους αγωνες στην Μαλτα, εκεινη την χρονια τον ειχε πλησιασει ο Μιλος Σαρσεφ κ του ειχε πει πολυ θετικα λογια!!! Πιστευω οτι επρεπε να παρει κ την 1η θεση σε εκεινον τον αγωνα, οποιος εχει δει το βιντεο θα καταλαβει.....


όπως τα λές Σταύρε εγω δίπλα ήμουν και πήγαμε να βγούμε φωτο με Σαρτζεφ και Ντενις Τζειμς και λενε εμείς να βγούμε με σένα , ήσουν καθαρα για γενικός νικητής , δεν έχεις αντίπαλο και αν θέλεις πάρε την κάρτα μου είπε ο Σάρτσεφ και μπορώ να σε αναλάβω με μερικά κιλα ακόμα να κερδίζεις σε επαγγελματικούς , βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν ενδιέφερε τον στρατή αλλα ειπώθηκε και ήμουν μπροστα , αφού τους κοιτούσα στα αποδυτήρια και δεν φανταζόμουν έναν που θα μπορούσε να τον κερδίσει .

κανείς δεν πίστευε ούτε φανταζόταν ότι θα έβγαινε 3ος , που η τρίτη θεση είναι πολυ καλή για παγκόσμιο με υψηλό επίπεδο και πολλες συμμετοχές , αλλα όταν αξίζεις την πρώτη που σου δίνει το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στον γενικό , που μετα είναι δεδομένο ότι τον έχεις , λόγω του ότι ο βραζιλιάνος που τον κέρδισε , ενω ήταν ωραίος και συμμετρικός ο Στρατής είχε την ίδια υπεροχή με πιο σκληρή γράμμωση και ύψος είναι μεγάλη πίκρα

----------


## Stavros76

Ηλια,  οταν τετοια ονοματα σου λενε τετοια πραγματα σε ενα διεθνη αγωνα, σιγουρα αν μη τι αλλο οι μπαταριες γεμιζουν για τα καλα κ σου δινουν πολυ κουραγιο αλλα δυστυχως τα πραγματα στην Ελλαδα δεν βοηθανε πολυ τους αθλητες κ ο καθε ενας πρεπει να προσπαθει μονος του.
Παρολα αυτα ειχα δει απο κοντα τον Στρατο οταν αγωνιστικε στην Λαρισα στο γκραν πρι κ δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου με την ποιοτητα που εβλεπα.
Δεν χορταινεις να βλεπεις τετοιους αθλητες στην σκηνη!

----------


## argyrakis

Ναι αυτά ακούω και με έχει πιάσει η μουρλα πάλι και θα κάνω κανένα ντου πάλι 
  για την ώρα guest στον αγώνα της nabba στην περαια της Θεσσαλονίκης και πιστεύω να μην σας απογοητεύσω

----------


## NASSER

> Ναι αυτά ακούω και με έχει πιάσει η μουρλα πάλι και θα κάνω κανένα ντου πάλι 
>   για την ώρα guest στον αγώνα της nabba στην περαια της Θεσσαλονίκης και πιστεύω να μην σας απογοητεύσω


Εγώ θέλω ντου...  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ναι αυτά ακούω και με έχει πιάσει η μουρλα πάλι και θα κάνω κανένα ντου πάλι 
>   για την ώρα guest στον αγώνα της nabba στην περαια της Θεσσαλονίκης και πιστεύω να μην σας απογοητεύσω


α τέτοια θες να ακούς τιτίκα να πάρεις μπρός , κάτσε καλα μην με πιάσει καμια μούρλα και σε κουρντίζω κάθε μέρα και απο κεί που λές για γκέστ πάρεις μέρος τελικά , γιατι έτσι όπως είσαι τωρα είσαι για την τελική φάση προετοιμασίας και στο σωστο τάιμινκ  :03. Thumb up: 

και εγω δεν θα κάθομαι μόνος να σε βλέπω αλλα θα έχω και την κόρη σου δίπλα μπροστα στούς κριτές να βλέπει καλύτερα τον μπαμπά της , να μην  κουράζετε το παιδί απο μακρυα να κοιτάει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μια ακόμη πολυ καλή φωτο του Στρατη και όλης της Ελληνικής αποστολής στην πισίνα του ξενοδοχείου στη Μαλτα , όπου ακόμα και στο φως της ημερας φαινετε η καταπληκτική φόρμα που είχε σ αυτο τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Πωωω τι φαρδος ειν αυτο στους ωμους??Τρελα γεννετικα...  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στρατή καμία πρόσφατη θα δούμε;; Φήμες λένε πως μεγαλώνεις με γοργούς ρυθμούς  :05. Posing:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## argyrakis

Ισπανία 2001 όλες οι κατηγορίες και το γενικό

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> και μια ακόμη πολυ καλή φωτο του Στρατη και όλης της Ελληνικής αποστολής στην πισίνα του ξενοδοχείου στη Μαλτα , όπου ακόμα και στο φως της ημερας φαινετε η καταπληκτική φόρμα που είχε σ αυτο τον αγώνα 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60588


Δεν χωρταινω να βλεπω αυτην την φωτογραφια.   
Μπορει ο Στρατος να ειναι μισο βημα μπροστα απο τους πισω (αυτο ισως τον κανει να φαινεται λιγο πιο ογκωδης συγκρητικα) ,αλλα τετοια ποιοτικη,συμετρικη μυικη αναπτυξη σου καθηλωνει τα ματια!
Ισως θα επρεπε πολλοι συγχρονοι ΒΒερς ''θηρια'' να βλεπουν τετοια σωματα κ να προβληματιστουν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ σωστα μίλησες Χρήστο και πίστεψέ με έγινε αυτο που είπες , όταν πήγαμε να βγούμε φωτο με τον ντενις τζειμς και μιλος σαρτσεβ λέει ο μιλος στον στρατη εμείς πρέπει να βγούμε με σενα , έτσι όπως είσαι με μερικα κιλα βαρύτερος κερδίζεις επαγγελματική κατηγορία και μάλιστα έδωσε την καρτα του να πάει ο στρατης αμερικη να τον αναλάβει , αλλα δεν ήταν κάν στα σχέδια και στους στοχους του Στρατη κατι τέτοιο

γι αυτο λέμε καλές οι επαγγελματικές κάρτες αλλα άχρηστες αν δεν έχει κανείς το επίπεδο να τις υποστηρίξει η δεν έχει θέσει σαν στόχο να γίνει επαγγελματίας , γιατι δεν σημαίνει πως όσοι αγωνίζονται σε αγώνες ββ , έχουν διακαή πόθο να γίνουν επαγγελματίες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μερικές φρέσκες της ώρας φωτο με το Στρατη Έν ώρα προπόνησης

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία ψήσ'τον να κάνει ένα come back!

Γίνομαι γραφικός γιατί θα πω κάτι χιλιοειπωμένο, αλλά αν ο Στρατής αποφασίσει να κάνει σωστή προετοιμασία για αγώνα, θα ταπεινώσει πολύ κόσμο που έχει σηκώσει μύτη τελευταία... :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ σωστα μιλας Πάνο και μενα θα με κάνει καλό γιατι όταν κατεβαίνει ο Στρατης σε αγώνα νομίζω είμαι εγω στην σκηνή και μάλλον θα την κάνει την ταρζανια , σήμερα είμασταν με τον Γιάννη τον Ελευθεριάδη στο γυμναστήριο και κοινη διαπίστωση είναι ότι όχι μόνο μπορεί αλλα θα είναι και ενα η και δυο κλίκ πάνω απο την τελευταία συμμετοχή που άγγιζε την τελειότητα και μάλιστα 2-3 πράγματα στην προπόνηση συζητούσαμε σήμερα οι 3 μας να κάνει που είναι η λεπτομέρεια και θα έχει ακόμη πιο καλο φινίρισμα 

όλα να πάνε καλα να έχει ηρεμία και μακρυα απο τραυματισμούς και θα τον στηρίξουμε να κάνει μια προετοιμασία , γιατι στούς αγώνες πολλα μεγάλα ονόματα μπορεί να λογαριάζουν χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο , αυτα τα λέω εγω βέβαια γιατι ο Στρατης ποτε δεν θα λεγε κατι τετοιο για τον εαυτό του ,πάντα ήταν και είναι ταπεινός ,  απλα μιλάει πάνω στην σκηνή όταν ειδικα στο παγκόσμιο χανόταν τεράστιοι αθλητες δίπλα του 

θα έχουμε πρώτα ο θεός έκπληξη απο την επανεμφάνιση του Στρατή και πρέπει και γω να τον έχω στο ντούρου ντούρου να μη χαλαρώνει , αφου το χει δεν είναι πολυ δύσκολο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πρόσφατα αναφερθήκαμε για αισθητική των αθλητών επί σκηνής. Πιστεύω πως ο Στρατής είναι μια απόδειξη πως με λιγότερα κιλά από άλλους στην ίδια κατηγορία, δείχνει μεγαλύτερος και πληρέστερος. Αν το αποφασίσει να κατέβει, σίγουρα ο στόχος του θα είναι να είναι καλύτερος από την τελευταία φορά. Ταπεινός και δουλευταράς πάντα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stone garden

καμια προσφατη φωτο υπαρχει?  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η τελευταία σειρα φωτο είναι οι πιο πρόσφατες φετεινές , μπορούσε άνετα να κατέβαινε στους πρόσφατους αγώνες και να ήταν με τη γνωστή του φόρμα και βαρύτερος , αλλα τα επαγγελματικά σχέδια τον άλλαξαν γνώμη ,γιατι ξεκίνησε μαγαζι με συμπληρώματα και ήθελε να αφοσιωθεί στην οργάνωση του , ανήκει στην κατηγορία αθλητών που δεν περιστρέφονται όλα γύρω απο τούς αγώνες

----------


## stone garden

καλη συνεχεια τοτε στον ανθρωπο να του πανε ολα καλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Ο κ.Στρατος ειναι αν οχι το καλυτερο ενα απο τα καλυτερα σωματα που περασαν απκ το ελληνικο bodybuildin, προσωπικα ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου τερας σιμετρειας κ κοντισιονιγκ...και καλουπαρα!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 9 - Απρίλιος 2003, έχει ως εξώφυλλο τον μοναδικό Στράτο Αργυράκη! Στις σελίδες 28-31 μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μία συνέντευξή του και ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής του. 

Από το blog.athlitis.gr 

[/URL]

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν 10 χρόνια, αν δεν απατώμαι , η τελευταία αγωνιστική εμφάνιση του Στράτου Αργυράκη
Απο τους αθλητές που θα έπαιζαν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο σε οποιαδήποτε διοργάνωση, ακόμα και τώρα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χαλαρά μάλιστα γιατι ήταν πλήρης και με ποιότητα και δεν είναι τυχαίο οι προτάσεις που είχε δεχτει απο Ντένις Τζέημς και Μίλος Σάρτσεβ να τον αναλάβουν για επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό , αφου είχαν δεί οτι ήταν έτοιμος και με μερικά κιλά πάνω θα μπορούσε να κάνει ζημιές και να φανούν αυτοι μετα μάγκες και καλοί προπονητές

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο Στράτος Αργυράκης απο το Πανευρωπαϊκό της NABBA στην Μάλτα, το 2004.
Τάσος Μηνίδης, Στράτος Αργυράκης , Μάκης Μαυροδήμος στα καλύτερά τους!

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερά κορμιά, όπως είπες Κώστα στα καλύτερά τους. Είχα την τύχη να τους απολαύσω από κοντά λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στην Πάτρα για το πανελλήνιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ.  :05. Biceps:

----------

